# Co-writer wanted for Viral Pokemon Vore!



## Rahim Allah-Dowd (Apr 16, 2018)

I have a storyline on a title posted on thread. You can check out what I have here: https://www.writing.com/main/interact/item_id/1799220-Viral-Pokemon-Vore/map/15533222222221 (You might need a account, or I'll try to post it on a different spot.)
I wanna get back on it, but I need help with it. I'm searching for a co-writer who has no problem with vore, sex, and violence.

Here's what I need in regards of a Co-writer:


*Must be able to handle vore: *All but hard vore, that type disturbs me.
*Time zone must be or close to Eastern time(USC-5:00): *I can handle 3 to 4 hour difference.
*Good grammer: *Capital letters at names, beginning at sentances, correct punctuation. I can handle a few mistakes from time to time. No one's perfect.
*Afternoon scheduale:* I usually work around 6 am to 1 pm ET. I can be ready around 3 if not tired. If you're too busy, please tell me either here or PM.
*Google Docs account(Recomended, but not optional):* I discovered co-writing on google docs is easier than pming. I would like that, but if you don't have it, or don't want to, I understand.
That's everything I have for requirements. If you're interested, please reply back here or PM me. I really want to continue this.


----------



## Shotafurryboy13 (Apr 17, 2018)

let's do this


----------



## Rahim Allah-Dowd (Apr 17, 2018)

Do you have a google account?


----------



## Shotafurryboy13 (Apr 18, 2018)

Rahim Allah-Dowd said:


> Do you have a google account?


yes I do


----------



## Rahim Allah-Dowd (Apr 18, 2018)

Alright, just need your gmail address and I can send you the link.


----------



## Shotafurryboy13 (Apr 18, 2018)

my email is ttcoolthomas20189@gmail.com


----------



## Rahim Allah-Dowd (Apr 18, 2018)

I'll send you a link immediately. Thank you.


----------



## Shotafurryboy13 (Apr 18, 2018)

your welcome


----------



## Rahim Allah-Dowd (Apr 18, 2018)

You got the link. You should be able to access the doc now.


----------



## Shotafurryboy13 (Apr 18, 2018)

yes I got it


----------



## Rahim Allah-Dowd (Apr 18, 2018)

Hello?


----------



## Rahim Allah-Dowd (Apr 18, 2018)

https://www.writing.com/main/intera...332222222211111111111111111111111111111111111

https://www.writing.com/main/intera...322222222111111111111111111111111111111111111

https://www.writing.com/main/intera...222222221111111111111111111111111111111111111

Here's the 3 prev chapters of the story.


----------



## Rahim Allah-Dowd (Apr 18, 2018)

Sorry if this is confusing, you'll get use to it.

They will be escorted to the tent where they be able to rest for the night. At that point, they will be waken up by a alarm sounding.


----------



## Shotafurryboy13 (Apr 19, 2018)

Rahim Allah-Dowd said:


> Sorry if this is confusing, you'll get use to it.
> 
> They will be escorted to the tent where they be able to rest for the night. At that point, they will be wakened up by an alarm sounding.


and Rai says... "Ok rise and shine  everybody it's time to get up"


----------



## Rahim Allah-Dowd (Apr 19, 2018)

That's not how it gonna go like. I'll help you out with it on the docs.


----------



## Shotafurryboy13 (Apr 20, 2018)

ok let's do this


----------

